# RIP Robin Williams



## Lexi01 (Aug 13, 2014)

The world will miss you! <3


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Aug 14, 2014)

he has touched so many people w/ laughter and humor ... may he do the same, w/ the individual(s) before US. he will be missed, that is for sure =0/


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 29, 2016)

We were talking about him the other day--still bummed out. Anyone that has seen "A Wish for Wings that Work" will remember his as the voice of the Kiwi in the support group Opus goes to--very funny Xmas cartoon.


----------

